# Multiple Instances of BOINC



## Boatvan (Jul 21, 2019)

Hi all,
This section of TPU seems quiet right now, so I wanted to share a tip for a very specific situation.

Here is the case: I want my shiny new Ryzen 7 2700x to crunch when I'm not home or asleep. So, I would just set the daily schedules in the BOINC manager, right? Well in my case, I want to crunch from 10:30PM to 5AM the next day AND weekdays from 7am to 5pm. The problem is that it seems the BOINC manager only allows one window to be set per day. I had two. 

Here is my (complicated) solution. Creating another BOINC instance on my PC giving me a grand total of two. This way, one instance can run during the night and the other while I'm at work. I followed the instructions below that I found here:

1: Go to *C:\ProgramData\BOINC*
2: Create or edit the cc_config.xml file to contain the following and save:

```
<cc_config> 
 <options>   
  <allow_multiple_clients>1</allow_multiple_clients> 
 </options>
</cc_config>
```
3: Drill out to just *C:\ProgramData* and create a folder there called *BOINC2* (name doesn't really matter)
4: Drill down to your newly created *BOINC2 *folder and create a batch file named *boinc2.bat* (again name doesn't matter) containing the following:

```
"c:\Program Files\BOINC\boinc.exe" --allow_multiple_clients --redirectio --detach_console --gui_rpc_port 31418 --dir C:\ProgramData\BOINC2
exit
```
I used Port 31418 because the default is 31416. Not sure if this matters.
5: Run the batch file

So what does this do? Essentially, there are two BOINC clients running on your PC. What next? I connected to the BOINC manager to set my second time window by doing the following:
1: Drill down to the following path and open the file with notepad: *C:\ProgramData\BOINC2\gui_rpc_auth.cfg *(Use the same name of the folder you created earlier, mine was BOINC2)
2: Copy the string of characters contained in the file
3: Create a new shortcut on your desktop called BOINC2 (name doesn't matter) with the following path: 

```
"C:\Program Files\BOINC\boincmgr.exe" /m /n 127.0.0.1 /g 31418 /p 37cf632b718387f4675342371b4055cc
```
*Please remember this is an example: after the "/g" put the port you picked earlier and after the "/p" put the string you just copied from the gui_rpc_auth.cfg file*
4: Open your new shortcut. 

Now, you have 2 separate shorcuts to manage both instances of the BOINC client. I used my WCG preferences on my original instance and a local prefs for the second.

Hopefully this helps someone and hopefully this isn't a repeat post.


----------

